# Swap anyone?



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Recently changed my car to a Clio 197 in Black. so have no use for my DoDo Juice Light Fantastic. Posting in here as i dont want to post, just meet up and swap like

Anyone need this? Swap for any decent wax/sealent?

Theres about 80% left in it i'd say! will take a photo if needed

Let me know

Cheers


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

It will be fine on your black Clio, dont read to much into the colour specific thing.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you tried it on your car?


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jordan_XSi said:


> It will be fine on your black Clio, dont read to much into the colour specific thing.


+1 for that - my pot works great on my van (white), my Mrs' car (black) and the MX-5 (red) - tis good stuff.


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

I havent tried it on my new car yet no!

Considering getting my car corrected by Ti22 at the mo aswell, as i'm terrible with a Rotary, need more practice me thinks, not using one on my new car haha


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a pot of Autosmart WAX, only used a bit it on half a car if your intrested.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you tried the swaps section? With a photo of the thing you're trying to swap?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

+1 on not reading too much into the colour specificness of waxes. It's mostly a marketing ploy. If you did fancy something new for this car though I would recommend Victoria Concours or Zy**l Carbon.


----------

